# Book Lovers' Links



## Betsy the Quilter

We will be adding sites to this list based on member recommendations. Feel free to PM me or post in the Book Corner with additional links. And, of course, if you find any of these links no longer work, let me know!

*KindleBoards Threads of Interest to Book Lovers* 
Bargain Books under $3 by KB Authors by Kevis Hendrickson
Smashwords Bargain Books under $3 by kinbr

*Kindleboards Author/Member Listings*
Authors by Name
Authors by Genre

*Amazon Searches*
Kindle Daily Deals at Amazon Regularly priced books offered for one day at a steep discount, new book every day. _*NEW*_
Amazon's Great Deals on Kindle! Bargains and Freebies for the Kindle! 
Amazon Free Books (all)* 
Amazon Free Books (non-public domain)* 
*price range in the URL is in pennies, to set a different price range, say $.01 to $5, enter 1-500 where it says 0-0 in the URL
http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php

*Notify Me When a Book is Kindled*
http://oscurapress.com/mysteria/cgi-bin/mysteria.cgi

*Ebook Sites*

Free Ebooks (not necessarily Kindle):
http://www.anova.org/ 
http://www.baen.com/library/ (Science fiction)
http://www.bartleby.com/ 
http://darrylslibrary.wordpress.com/free-ebooks/ 
http://www.ebooksgratuits.com/ebooks.php (Books in French) 
http://feedbooks.com/books/top?order=week
http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/search/label/.mobi%20.prc 
http://freekindlebooks.org/
http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page
http://www.kindleclassics.org/
http://manybooks.net//
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?forumid=128 
and for an annual fee http://www.worldlibrary.net
http://www.spontaneousderivation.com/kindle/

Not Necessarily Free Ebooks
Bristlecone Pine Press: http://www.bcpinepress.com/
Digital Book Index: http://www.digitalbookindex.com/about.htm 
EBooks Just Published: www.ebooksjustpublished.com PDF Format, sometimes free 
Elisco Publishing: http://eliscopublishing.com
Fictionwise: www.fictionwise.com (select multi-format books for Kindle)
Horror-Mall: http://www.horror-mall.com/Digital-Editions-p-1-c-370.html more info Tor Books: www.tor.com (register, and they give away free books from time to time; also free short stories fairly often)
http://onedollarorbit.com/
Webscription (part of Baen) http://www.webscription.net

Foreign Language Websites (Non-English )
http://www.ebooksgratuits.com/ebooks.php Free! (French)

EBook Blog List on Kindleboards
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1169.msg26206.html#msg26206

*Great Book Sites, Not Necessarily EBook, Not Necessarily Free*
http://www.archive.org/details/texts (free, but not necessarily kindle) 
http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk Great site for looking up series order!
http://forums.abebooks.com/abecom/start/?lgnJR=1 General info/ book lovers and a forum devoted to helping you find that book (BookSleuth)
http://stopyourekillingme.com/ For mystery lovers: basic series lists, listing by character, location, "if you liked this", award winners, and more
http://www.harpercollins.com/members/authortracker/index.aspx Publisher site
http://www.bookfinder.com More for serious collectors
http://www.ccel.org/ Free Christian classics 
The Romance of History Articles about and links to Historical Fiction, not necessarily eBook.

*Author Sites recommended by our members:*
D.M. Arnold: http://www.virtualimprint.com/earthbound/ Earthbound Series Free
Cory Doctorow's books and stories (free, science fiction)
George RR Martin http://www.georgerrmartin.com/ Science Fiction/Fantasy 
Terry Pratchett: http://www.terrypratchettbooks.com/ For all the Discworld lovers 
Sara Reinke: http://www.sarareinke.com/RANSOM_home.html Free Romance
F Paul Wilson: http://www.repairmanjack.com/ Repairman Jack/LaNague Fans

*If You Liked This Book...*
These sites will help you pick a book to read based on your current preferences!
http://www.whatshouldireadnext.com/search
http://www.gnooks.com/
http://www.literature-map.com/ "map" your favorite author! See who else is close.
http://stopyourekillingme.com/ For mystery lovers: basic series lists, listing by character, location, "if you liked this", award winners, and more

*Search for Books by Plot...*
http://www.allreaders.com/ 
http://forums.abebooks.com/abecom/start/?lgnJR=1 General info/ book lovers and a forum devoted to helping you find that book (BookSleuth)

*Price Tracking (not just for books!)*
http://www.pricedrop.stuffstuff.org 
http://www.shoppingnotes.com

*Miscellaneous sites:*
Copyright information lookup site: http://collections.stanford.edu/copyrightrenewals/bin/page?forward=home

Amazon Digital publishing site, with some good info on formatting for Kindle: http://forums.digitaltextplatform.com/dtpforums/index.jspa

And there's always Wikipedia, which you can access from your Kindle via Whispernet!
And, speaking of Wikipedia, here's a site that lets you create Kindle formatted (mobi) books for your Kindle from Wikipedia pages!
http://www.edukindle.com/downloads/kindlepedia/


----------

